# Lowered NB Convertible



## SirWillett (Sep 30, 2002)

I am looking for pictures of lowered NB convertibles. My Golf is getting a little old so I am thinking about buying something new. I did a few searches but nothing great.
Thanks - Jason


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lowered NB Convertible (SirWillett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SirWillett* »_I am looking for pictures of lowered NB convertibles. My Golf is getting a little old so I am thinking about buying something new. I did a few searches but nothing great.
Thanks - Jason

2004 NBC 1.8T w/ Eibach Prokit Springs + Eibach Prokit Shocks + 19" TSW's


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html

Dude! how you been man? You still living that hippie green lifestyle thing? Do you still have the bug? I remember you Ebayed it, then announced you were going to keep it, and then POOF... you vanished...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html

Yo Dude!
Back from the ashes.







How's everything goin'? Still got the vert? Looks INCREDIBLE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm about finished with the RUF BUG STAGE II Project, and just started a photo-shoot with Lam Monday. Would love for you to check it out!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

wow, back from the shadows. How's the little one?


----------



## SirWillett (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

So sweet but I think that I am going to pass on black this time.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (SirWillett)*

I made a thread for a friend of mine...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4330006


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_I made a thread for a friend of mine...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4330006


Ok, I guess, but this plat gray vert wuz the king:










_Modified by Billsbug at 8:54 PM 8-18-2009_


----------

